# Scorch Marks with 16x20 heat press



## ovdchicago (Dec 4, 2015)

I have been getting a light outline from the platen on my 100 poly shirts that I am sublimating. I am using a lower & upper platen cover plus a silicone heat blanket and nothing seems to be working. I have reduced the temp by 20 degrees and have extended the dwell time when using a silicone blanket but that doesn't change anything when it comes to marks. They are worse at the corners. Any other ideas?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Is it your platen or your transfer paper?


----------



## ovdchicago (Dec 4, 2015)

i trimmed the transfer paper to the size of the print so that part isn't noticeable. Not sure what you mean by platen?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Platens are the two 16X20 chunks of metal that come together to squeeze your image on to your paper. 

Try a teflon pillow. I suspect your silicone blanket is still too hard to eliminate the press lines.


----------



## ovdchicago (Dec 4, 2015)

a teflon pillow larger than 16x20?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ovdchicago said:


> a teflon pillow larger than 16x20?


At or smaller than 16x20 will work. 16X20 is the safest size since you'll never know how large an image you might be pressing.


----------



## ovdchicago (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks Joe. I will give it a try.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It wouldn't hurt to get several different sizes. We have a 5x7 for short sleeves, a 5X15 (I think) for long sleeves, a 12x12 for kids and shorts. They come in handy to avoid seams, etc.


----------



## Meskell (Feb 1, 2012)

ovdchicago said:


> I have been getting a light outline from the platen on my 100 poly shirts that I am sublimating. I am using a lower & upper platen cover plus a silicone heat blanket and nothing seems to be working. I have reduced the temp by 20 degrees and have extended the dwell time when using a silicone blanket but that doesn't change anything when it comes to marks. They are worse at the corners. Any other ideas?


Back off on the heat press pressure.


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

Out of curiosity, what color shirts? Is it a true scorch that doesn't come out after a wash?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gizmogirl256 said:


> Out of curiosity, what color shirts? Is it a true scorch that doesn't come out after a wash?


They are not really scorch marks. They are crease marks caused by high heat and the sharp edge of the platen.


----------



## ovdchicago (Dec 4, 2015)

splathead said:


> It wouldn't hurt to get several different sizes. We have a 5x7 for short sleeves, a 5X15 (I think) for long sleeves, a 12x12 for kids and shorts. They come in handy to avoid seams, etc.


with the smaller platens, I am always paranoid that the placement will shift especially with the smaller ones. 
what has been your experience?


----------



## ovdchicago (Dec 4, 2015)

Meskell said:


> Back off on the heat press pressure.


I have backed off pressure and the end result seems 10-15% more faded.


----------



## ovdchicago (Dec 4, 2015)

Gizmogirl256 said:


> Out of curiosity, what color shirts? Is it a true scorch that doesn't come out after a wash?


the shirts are a light gray and I havent tried washing them and it really isnt a burnt mark. It is more of a crease (more obvious in the corners) but it still bothers me to have it show.


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

ovdchicago said:


> the shirts are a light gray and I havent tried washing them and it really isnt a burnt mark. It is more of a crease (more obvious in the corners) but it still bothers me to have it show.


Ah, and the crease is coming from the platen not the paper from the print? I've had that happen with 100% poly shirts when I had a bit too much pressure. Another press without the smaller printed paper can help smooth that out. Just a sheet of paper under and a sheet on the top fully covering the platen. I also use a small teflon pillow under my print so that I don't put too much pressure on the edges and seams. If you can include a pic, it might help troubleshoot.


----------



## ovdchicago (Dec 4, 2015)

Gizmogirl256 said:


> Ah, and the crease is coming from the platen not the paper from the print? I've had that happen with 100% poly shirts when I had a bit too much pressure. Another press without the smaller printed paper can help smooth that out. Just a sheet of paper under and a sheet on the top fully covering the platen. I also use a small teflon pillow under my print so that I don't put too much pressure on the edges and seams. If you can include a pic, it might help troubleshoot.


that would be great. Thanks Lynn.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ovdchicago said:


> with the smaller platens, I am always paranoid that the placement will shift especially with the smaller ones.
> what has been your experience?


Not an issue. Pillows lay pretty flat.


----------

